# BMT - Beamtree Holdings



## System (13 May 2019)

PKS is an Australian healthcare technology company that provides a proprietary subscription based Clinical Decision Support system (CDS) called "RippleDown". RippleDown automates the human decision-making process within healthcare organisations based on rules set within the organisation by domain experts.

PKS' customers include laboratories, hospitals and other healthcare organisations and RippleDown was developed to address major issues within these organisations, including:

the increased financial pressures that are being faced;
a continual rise in patient volumes;
rising expectations for patient outcomes; and
succession risk from changes in personnel.
The RippleDown CDS software consists of two separate products:

RippleDown Expert that has applications for the clinical side of a healthcare organisation's operations; and
RippleDown Auditor that has applications for the financial side of a healthcare organisation's operations.
PKS distributes its products via two key channels, being direct sales using its own sales resources and through three global channel partners, being Abbott, Philips and Thermo Fisher. Sales through channel partners represented approximately 30% of total revenue in FY2018, which has grown from 10% of total revenue in FY2016.

It is anticipated that PKS will list on the ASX during June 2019.

https://pks.com.au


----------



## Dona Ferentes (27 January 2020)

IPO at 20c, got above that for a while but in the dumps since then and only around 15-16c

Direct sales or a Channel Partner,the company doesn't seem to be picking up many licenses. Maybe aiming for pathology first and moving into the larger (usually colocated) hospital businesses will work but, so far, very disappointing. Like most of these efforts (ALC another).


----------



## Trav. (27 January 2020)

Just some musings on the chart below as my latest phase in charting has caught some patterns here that seem to have played out well.

Will it recover and BO for a trade ( not for me as I have been burnt to many times at this end of the cesspool ) ??


----------



## Trav. (8 February 2020)

Just updating the thread and SP has been bouncing between 14.5 and 15.5 cents over the last few days, which isn't a bad sign. 

The down trend appears to have slowed or completed and now the pause before the recover ???  interesting to watch


----------



## Dona Ferentes (20 April 2020)

Trading Halt - Capital raising for material acquisition


----------



## Dona Ferentes (21 April 2020)

PKS has acquired 100% of Pavilion Health Australia Pty Ltd in an all scrip transaction.

• Pavilion Health is an Australian cloud-based software company, operating under a Software as a Service (SaaS) model, providing audit and risk applications and consulting services to hospitals and governing health bodies globally.

• The *strategic benefits and synergies for this acquisition *include:
- Scale: the resulting combined entity increases revenue by c 113% (FY19A), diversifies customer base with a c 58% growth to 190+ customers;
- Customers: strong cross and upselling product potential between complementary customer bases;
- Technology: combined delivery of an enhanced product roadmap into hospitals and pathology sectors whilst facilitating trends of digitisation and use of analytics to improve efficacy and efficiency in healthcare; and
- Management: bolster expertise of executive management with the addition of a COO, CTO and CCO from Pavilion.
• Pavilion Health audited sales for FY2019 were $4.37 million and will double the sales for PKS. Operational EBITDA for FY2019 was $ 1.66 million.

• The acquisition is on an all scrip, cash free and debt free basis with Pavilion Health shareholders being issued 65.2 million new PKS shares, which equates to 35% of the company post acquisition. The issue of these shares is subject to PKS shareholder approval at an Extraordinary General Meeting.
• At the share price of $0.13 as of 17th April 2020, it values the acquisition at 1.9x FY19 revenue and 5.1x FY19 Operational EBITDA

- _punters like it (now 16c), as the new entity is almost double in size, and "is consistent with PKS’ growth strategies to acquire complimentary healthcare technology companies and expand beyond pathology."

_


----------



## Dona Ferentes (4 July 2020)

fairly good drill down of PKS found here

* PKS is A Micro-cap Stock In The Land Of The Giants*
_"..healthcare organisations are keenly focusing on improving operational efficiencies in processing patients and minimising errors, and on maximising revenue and lowering working capital requirements. Software and process automation are a sensible solution for this market.."_
https://arichlife.com.au/pks-holdings-ltd-asx-pks-is-a-micro-cap-stock-in-the-land-of-the-giants/

(_hold_)


----------



## Dona Ferentes (16 July 2020)

Someone seems happy to keep acquiring PKS scrip (and some tired, stale holders happy to let it go ).

 Up from 16c to 22c in the last few days on a bit of volume.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (28 August 2020)

_As PKS Holdings Ltd has only existed in its current form for one month in FY 2019 (after listing on the ASX) and acquired Pavilion Health in June 2020, the best way to present and analyse how the business is progressing is by comparing the 2019 proforma results to the 2020 reported results and the proforma of the group business for 2020_.
_• Pro forma Recurring revenue of $5.56 million (total pro forma revenue of $7.46 million). 
• Pro forma Recurring revenue 75% of total revenue. 
• Pro forma Operational EBITDA of $2.98 million. This represents a 40% margin. 
• Net cash of $4.2 million and no debt.  
• Positive cash flow generation in FY20 of $1.04 million_.

The *market *where PKS is operating is large and growing.
 ..... the execution of its new growth plans has commenced. 
...... the addition of Pavilion Health to the company has made PKS' future secure. 
• This acquisition doubled the size of PKS and increased its customer base to over 170.

The *outlook *for 2021:
• Target revenue growth in excess of 20% through 
..... Significant enhancements in the product portfolio 
..... Cross sell products between PKS and Pavilion 
• Continued high recurring revenue (+70%) 
• Maintain high Operating EBITDA margin (≅40%) 
• Maintain positive operational cashflow generation 
• Execute synergistic acquisitive growth


----------



## Dona Ferentes (6 October 2020)

new appointment of Tim Kelsey as the new Chief Executive Officer to lead the *next phase of growth*. The Company’s current Managing Director, Ron van der Pluijm will support Tim throughout the transition and continue in his role as non-executive Director. 

Tim Kelsey is an internationally regarded leader in data analytics and digital transformation. Has specialised in online data products to support health providers around the world analyse their clinical and economic performance.

_- market likes it; up 10%_


----------



## Dona Ferentes (9 October 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> new appointment of Tim Kelsey as the new Chief Executive Officer to lead the *next phase of growth*. Tim is an internationally regarded leader in data analytics and digital transformation



maybe took a while for word to get out? Ann. on morning of 6th...


----------



## Dona Ferentes (19 November 2020)

hit a high of 35c today

• PKS signs its largest ever single agreement for a USD$1.65 million (~AUD$2.25 million) strategic consultancy engagement to audit health data in public hospitals in the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia 
• The value of this agreement will be a material driver of revenue and earnings for PKS in FY21 and FY22 and is equivalent to approximately 30% of total PKS FY20 pro-forma revenue 
• The engagement is expected to run over a 12-month period and will involve analysing the data of more than 270 hospitals and generate similar or better gross margins as per other data audit contracts it has conducted in the past 
• PKS’ core software products PICQ® and RISQ™ will be integral in the delivery of the health data audit consulting services 
• *Following the completion of these audits, customers often license PKS software products such as PICQ® and RISQ™ on an ongoing basis* which drives ongoing software recurring revenues   { Pavilion Health, a wholly owned subsidiary of PKS, has previously completed similar contracts with the Irish and Singapore Governments covering the data audits of a large number of hospitals }

- _get paid to show that they need your product?

(_Hold_)_


----------



## Dona Ferentes (4 January 2021)

6 in a row. Alltime high







( Hold )


----------



## Dona Ferentes (4 January 2021)

Candour










						3 Embarrassing Investing Mistakes I Made In 2020 - A Rich Life
					

It only took 6 weeks for one stock to incinerate 54% of my capital invested...




					arichlife.com.au
				






> First up, I cover PKS Holdings (ASX: PKS). Now, this one is the most embarrassing because my friend actually covered the stock in detail (after I had sold).
> According to Sharesight, my overall loss with this stock is ~26.4%. However, my recollection of a 50% loss is not far off. When I drill into the details, my highest purchase was at 19c per share in November 2019, while my lowest sell was at 10.5 cents per share in March 2020.
> I may have been a bit harsh on myself in my reflections though given the company is now trading at 32c per share, whoever bought my shares in March is sitting on a ~200% gain in less than a year, so I was definitely the patsy at the poker table...


----------



## Dona Ferentes (19 February 2021)

> pending an announcement in relation to a capital raise




Trading Halt


----------



## Dona Ferentes (18 March 2021)

PKS receives $12 million in firm commitments to drive growth strategy  

_*Highlights  *_

● PKS receives firm commitments to raise $12 million through strongly supported placement 
● New institutions welcomed to the Company along with continued support from existing investors 
● Funds raised will be used to accelerate research & product development, sales & marketing activities, data science & informatics work as well as automated coding and enhance global sales support 
● Share Purchase Plan to eligible, existing investors to raise an additional $1 million to follow 
_*
Directors Participating*_
Non-Executive Directors’ Andrew Gray and Stephen Borness received an allocation in the Placement. New Shares allocated to these parties, totalling 6,342,857 will only be issued subject to receiving shareholder approval at an Extraordinary General Meeting. Assuming approval, individual holdings will be as follows:  
• _Andrew Gray, via his nominee will increase by $1.75m. This increase will add 5m shares for a total  holding of 6.25m shares (approximately 2.9% of total issued shares of the Company) 
• Stephen Borness, via his nominee will Increase by $470,000. This increase will add 1,342,857 shares  for a total holding of approximately 11.3m shares, and becoming a substantial holder _ 

Indirectly, Investment funds associated with Chairman Mike Hill and Non-Executive Director Brad Lancken also participated in the placement as follows:  
• _Mike Hill: The Bombora Special Investment Growth Fund increased its stake by approximately  $1.75m – Substantial Notice has been issued to the ASX today; and 
• Brad Lancken: The Inspire Australian Equities Fund by approximately $200,000_.  

_The* SPP closes tomorrow*. Priced at 35c, trading has been pretty low-key since the placement, and barely holding its head above the allocation price. Will PKS be one of those that powers on up, when the dust has settled, or is this as good as it gets? _

*Hold, and/ but  undecided if it is worth a further punt.




*


----------



## Dona Ferentes (29 March 2021)

> ● PKS receives firm commitments to raise $12 million through strongly supported placement
> ● Share Purchase Plan to eligible, existing investors to raise an additional $1 million to follow



put in for $7K or 20,000 but got 11,000 = $3,850.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (29 June 2021)

> As the close of the financial year approaches, PKS has seen a near complete contract renewal rate – retaining 99% of customers. This puts the company ahead of expectations of recurrent revenue exceeding 70% of total operating revenue.



Also picking up new contracts: some Ramsay hospitals and also Mater Qld  (where one leads, the rest would follow?!)

... pipeline development moving into the next financial year includes a recent agreement with the Ministry of Health in Singapore to initiate a trial of PICQ® and RISQTM ahead of potential national rollout in *all public and private hospitals in* Singapore. 

.... PKS's largest international advisory engagement in the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia (TCV $2m) is _delivering on agreed milestones, timing and cost budgets... The current project is planned to finish in November 2021 with significant current activity in building the sales pipeline for the coming years in this important region. _


(HOLD - seem to be the only one interested)


----------



## Country Lad (29 June 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> Also picking up new contracts: some Ramsay hospitals and also Mater Qld  (where one leads, the rest would follow?!)
> 
> ... pipeline development moving into the next financial year includes a recent agreement with the Ministry of Health in Singapore to initiate a trial of PICQ® and RISQTM ahead of potential national rollout in *all public and private hospitals in* Singapore.
> 
> ...



Not the only one interested, it just needs to get to 44 before I become real interested.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (10 July 2021)

The Company proposes to change its name from PKS Holdings Limited to “Beamtree Holdings Limited” which more suitably reflects the proposed future operations of the Company and its global presence.

And a  ticker change to BMT 

_The brand change will futureproof and reinvigorate the company’s persona as we implement our growth strategy to expand existing and new products and services. It emphasizes our long term commitment to innovation with the customers and communities we serve both in Australia and around the world. ‘Beamtree’ is a global enterprise that supports the clinical, economic and human imperative of best value healthcare. _

Definitional meaning -  
1. the Beamtree is a relative of the pear tree.  
2. A physical phenomenon created when an electron beam travelling near the speed of light is focused on a plastic surface creating river-like patterns.  
3. The name for an approach to the visualisation of large hierarchical datasets.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (11 July 2021)

Country Lad said:


> ... just needs to get to 44 before I become real interested.



would a close* of 46.5c *at day's end (twice; Th & Fr) do?


----------



## Country Lad (11 July 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> would a close* of 46.5c *at day's end (twice; Th & Fr) do?



Yes


----------



## Dona Ferentes (17 August 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> The Company proposes to change its name from PKS Holdings Limited to Beamtree Holdings Limited which more suitably reflects the proposed future operations of the Company and its global presence.
> 
> And a  ticker change to BMT



Motion got up at EGM.   change a-coming.

_With the recent acquisition of Pavilion Health, the suite of software products now consists of: _
● *RippleDown*® enables any clinical domain expert – typically a pathologist or clinician – to automate their unique, human decision-making process at scale in order to provide real-time clinical analysis, interpretations and treatment recommendations. By aggregating and analysing  all available patient information – including current and historical results – RippleDown® is able to provide a holistic view of patients to generate the most comprehensive and patient-specific interpretations and recommendations.  
● RippleDown® is managed by domain experts, not IT, enabling rules to be built quickly and easily to ensure the system remains updated and relevant.  
● *PICQ*® is an auditing tool used in hospitals that assesses every record clinically coded for data quality. It measures data accuracy against indicators and identifies records for correction and uses a set of pre-determined indicators created and maintained by PKS’ subject-matter experts to identify records that may be incorrectly coded. 
● *RISQTM *Reviews records in datasets to assess the quality of Condition Onset Flags (COF) data and incidences of hospital-acquired complications (HACs). It provides a method to benchmark hospitals against statistical peers to provide industry benchmarks of HAC incidence and underlying data quality. 
● *Codexpert*TM is a web-based eBook application providing the full health-data classification reference for clinical coding of patient episodes.

steadily a-building.  Now 54c; an all time high.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (20 August 2021)

PKS is pleased to advise that following shareholder approval at the Company’s Extraordinary General Meeting held on 17 August 2021, the name of PKS Holdings Limited has changed to *Beamtree* Holdings Limited.

In accordance with ASX’s notice protocol, it is expected that the new ticker code, *BMT* and company name, will be effective on the ASX from the commencement of trading on Friday 20 August


----------



## System (23 August 2021)

On August 20th, 2021, PKS Holdings Limited (PKS) changed its name and ASX code to Beantree Holdings Limited (BMT).


----------



## Dona Ferentes (26 August 2021)

Beamtree (formerly PKS Holdings) (ASX: BMT) and The University of Sydney today announce a five-year collaboration to establish a global centre of excellence in health data research that will support improved patient outcomes and develop next generation data tools and applications. 

The Beamtree and University of Sydney collaboration will see the first senior academic appointment in clinical informatics in Australia - the Beamtree Associate Professor of Clinical Informatics. The appointment will lead a new research team in the Faculty of Medicine and Health at The University of Sydney to innovate in the use of health data so that cutting edge approaches to biomedical informatics and AI can support sustainable, high-quality health care around the world.



> “_This partnership is an international milestone in promoting best use of health data using new analytic methodologies and AI technologies. We are delivering a vital public service mission – continuously innovating in how we can best serve health services around the world with next generation knowledge management,”_ said Tim Kelsey, CEO of Beamtree.




Beamtree will provide a five-year funding commitment of up to $250,000 per annum to cover costs associated with the position. Beamtree will leverage the partnership to ensure new knowledge arising from the research supports product development and ambitions to improve healthcare outcomes.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (31 August 2021)

and the market likes this acquisition; up 30% this morning at the start ...now 25%

HIGHLIGHTS

Beamtree has entered into a binding agreement to acquire 100% of the shares in *Potential(x) Holdings Pty Ltd*, a complementary and market leading specialist health & human services data analytics firm.   
The acquisition will materially increase the scale, capability and global customer reach of Beamtree. On a pro-forma basis FY21 Revenue is circa $20m of which is 82% is recurring. The Beamtree team will more than double to 110+. 
The acquisition is fully funded and on attractive terms for Beamtree shareholders, with consideration to Potential(x) shareholders comprising up to 30m shares in Beamtree and $4m cash consideration.  This implies an enterprise value for Potential(x) of $19.6m on a debt free, cash free basis (1.8x F21 revenue and 7.4x FY21 operational EBITDA).   
Potential(x)’s Managing Director and majority shareholder, Duane Attree, will join Beamtree’s executive team and become a substantial shareholder. Potential(x) shareholders will own 9.6% of Beamtree. Management and the Board of Beamtree will own 34% of the company.  
The acquisition increases Beamtree’s pro-forma FY21A EBITDA by 86% with only 9.6% dilution to existing Beamtree shareholders


----------



## Dona Ferentes (8 September 2021)

and BMT was doing so well, skirmishing 70 for a few days, until

A block of 5,000,000  went through at 58c XT, and any thoughts of mid to high 60s are lost


----------



## Dona Ferentes (30 September 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> and BMT was doing so well, skirmishing 70 for a few days, until ...  a block of 5,000,000  went through at 58c XT, and any thoughts of mid to high 60s are lost



And from that early Sept high, Beamtree has gone as low as 50c yesterday

An announcement today has seen renewed interest, with a rally to 58c. A pity that occurred prior to the 10:39 release.



> _Beamtree is pleased to announce a strategic partnership with the Central Adelaide Local Health Network (CALHN). The partnership will see the implementation of RISQ TM (data quality product) across the CAHLN network of hospitals, the launch of a new trial using RippleDown® (AI decision support product) and the Ainsoff Index (which is used for early detection of deteriorating patients), and the opportunity to co-develop a new implementation of RippleDown® in clinical workflow._


----------



## Dona Ferentes (30 December 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> And from that early Sept high, Beamtree has gone as low as 50c yesterday



still stuck around that level, around 50c. There have been no announcements in the last month and only one Market Sensitive one in 3 months. The company is probably busy digesting the latest acquisition.

From the October AGM:
_Over the next few months, the Beamtree and Potential(x) teams will continue to work on the post-merger integration. The strategic objectives of the merger are to: 
• Accelerate growth in new global markets and adjacent sectors 
• Add value and market access for existing solutions and software 
• Reduce barriers to entry in ANZ market (immediate market share, expertise and insight into public hospital sector) 
• Grow our people, leadership, industry and technical expertise 
• Be cash flow positive and profitable 
• Integration of Potential(x) analytics and insights into other software and markets_

So. something might happen, though if they are working with pathology and hospials, I'd reckon any discussions would be brief and decisions even harder to close.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (15 February 2022)

Dona Ferentes said:


> still stuck around that level, around 50c. There have been no announcements in the last month and only one Market Sensitive one in 3 months. The company is probably busy digesting the latest acquisition.
> 
> From the October AGM:



and the Half Year numbers are out. Ditto to above. 45c is the new black.

when the talk is of Adelaide, Sth island NZ, Saudi, a S African contract.... it seems these digitisation, workflow solutions need to be tested in the provinces. The big players have their own systems, and won't jump. Will they, ever?


----------



## Dona Ferentes (22 March 2022)

Dona Ferentes said:


> and BMT was doing so well, skirmishing 70 for a few days, until
> ..... A block of 5,000,000  went through at 58c XT, and any thoughts of mid to high 60s are lost



_and the broad tech, early growth sell-off took no prisoners. got to sub 30c recently_

*BMT announces its first NHS contracts with four leading hospital trusts in England to drive improvements in patient care. *

These are the first international clients for Beamtree’s proprietary RippleDown® decision support technology in hospital-based care – Beamtree is already an international market leader in applications of decision support in pathology. It is also the first time that Beamtree coding and analytic services have been contracted in England.  

Combined annual revenue of these partnerships is around £300,000 (approximately $540,000 AUD). These first phase agreements are expected to lead to multi-year engagements. Although the estimated revenue is not financially material, the partnerships are considered to be strategically important to the Company. There are no material conditions that need to be satisfied before the parties become legally bound to proceed with the terms of the contract / proof of concept.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (10 May 2022)

BMT announces a material five-year contract worth US$7m (AU$9.7m) or US$1.4m annually with Ampath, a leading provider of pathology services in South Africa for the provision of its RippleDown® decision support product. 

_.... up 12% from where they were in 2020, at a low of 25.5c._

RippleDown® is BMT’s proprietary software which automates clinical and administrative process in healthcare, in pathology. RippleDown® reduces the time pathologists spend reading routine test results and improves the quality of data entry to drive financial efficiency.   
 The partnership with Ampath, which currently works with around 40% of South Africa’s private healthcare sector, follows a successful proof-of-concept pilot that examined how RippleDown® can help Ampath laboratories drive the best pathology services, better healthcare, safety and value for money.  

The pilot report showed that Beamtree’s RippleDown® Expert technology could automate up to 90% of clinical interpretations which could prove an estimated saving of over 6,000 hours per annum of manual validation. Additional savings of up to 40,000 hours per annum of administrative time could be achieved with the RippleDown® Auditor functions.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (17 May 2022)

I presume the latest Announcement is to 'remind' investors of their suite of products, During the recent sell-off of tech stocks and anything on  _Price to Sales _rather than more substance of PE or other measures, BMT tapped as low as 25c early May. Now 35c

*Our Products  *(with latest milestone updates on each provided in the Ann.)
_Beamtree provides automation technology and data analytics that support health care providers to improve safety, increase effectiveness and reduce the administrative burden on clinical staff. The four key product categories include_: 
1. *Diagnostic technology:* powered by our flagship RippleDown® software products which automate expert decision making in clinical and administrative processes in pathology;
2. *Coding Automation and data quality:* our RippleDown® and PICQ® coding technologies improve data quality in health services, and are now using AI to develop new approaches to the automation of clinical record coding;
3. *Clinical decision support:* our suite of Ainsoff applications leverage RippleDown® with machine learning to transform patient safety through automation of clinical and administrative processes; and
4. *Analytics and knowledge networks*: we are field leaders in using data to benchmark quality and financial efficiency through national and global peer-to-peer alliances that accelerate innovation and knowledge management. 

• _New contract wins since the start of 2022 worth $16m total contract value and around $3.0m per annum in revenue over the next 12 months. 
• Accelerated international growth with sales of products and capabilities in the period, with Beamtree’s services now operating in more than 20 countries_.

And as they say; *The impact of these achievements will not materially impact financial performance in the current financial year but will impact future years.*

(H)


----------



## Dona Ferentes (29 July 2022)

FY22 Financial *Highlights *
_• Delivery of +97% year on year growth in group revenue to $16.55m. _
_• Reported ARR (Annual recurring revenue) as end of FY22 is +$18.2M, which represents a +171% year on year growth. 
• Organic ARR (excluding Potential(x) acquisition) year on year growth is +30% driven by new contract wins in 2H FY22. 
• Organic international revenue grew by 14% year on year. • Recurring revenue exceeding 92% of total group revenue. _
_• Strong cash balance of $6.3M as of 30 June 2022 ($7.0M as of 31 Dec 2021) with significant reduction in cash burn in 2H FY22 leading into FY23. _

.... still trying to work out if it's all going to happen..  .. whilst there is "_strong demand for our products and services by our healthcare clients, in need of best-practice data and decision support technologies_" the continual " _focus on product development and signing on clients globally over the next year_” is a cost; and is it a treadmill?

(Do hold; paid less than what I could get, but the 'tech sell-off' was painful. Now 28c)


----------



## Dona Ferentes (24 August 2022)

Outlook for FY23 

In relation to the new financial year to 30 June 2023, the Board expects the following trends to drive the performance of the Company: 

*Revenue *
_• July 2022 trading conditions remain positive with like for like sales up 17% on the prior year. _
_• Total reported revenue growth target of ~35% in FY23.  
• Sales pipeline continues to build particularly the International sales pipeline which is significantly larger versus prior year.
 • International diagnostics expected to be the main driver of revenue growth in FY23. 
• Pilot projects in Europe moving toward contract stage expected to boost 2H FY23. _
_• Aiming to conclude contract extension discussions with Abbott Laboratories in 1H23._ 

*Margin *
_• Revenue product mix in FY23 expected to drive improved gross margin. 
• International scale and increasing contract value expected to contribute to increased gross margin_. 

*Operating expenses and cash *
• _Operating expenses to be carefully managed in FY23. _
_• Significant investment made in FY22 via acquisitions and investment in international growth strategy. 
• Cost base in FY23 to remain stable outside of international growth aspirations. 
• Targeted large scale contract wins will drive operational leverage. 
• It is expected that benefits will flow from cost efficiency synergies as a result of acquisitions made in FY22. _
_• Move to operating cashflow positive in FY23._


----------



## Dona Ferentes (11 October 2022)

subsidiary Beamtree UK Limited announces a key strategic partnership with Lean, Saudi Arabia’s leading provider of innovative health solutions. 

_The agreement of this strategic partnership follows the successful completion of Beamtree’s first major contract to support data transformation in public health services of the hospital network data analytics audit for the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia. Beamtree is pleased to extend our ability to provide further products and services into Saudi via this strategic partnership with Lean._ 

_Beamtree has now received full payment for phase 1 of the data transformation project of US$1.45m (AU$2m). The next phase is the proposed implementation of Beamtree’s products across Ministry of Health hospitals and then more broadly across public and private hospital networks (over 450 hospitals in total)._


----------



## Dona Ferentes (25 November 2022)

AGM comments seemed to have helped BMT recover some of the "_tech and growth sell off_" negativity that has been in the market for most of 2022.

_Outlook Re-affirmed with Strong Operating Momentum across all Four Segments _
_• As outlined above, Beamtree continues to deliver strong revenue growth with local and international organic growth opportunities.  _
_• The sales pipeline, particularly for international sales of our core products (RippleDown®, ADI™ and PICQ®), remains very strong with the company focused on finalizing procurement on many of these new customers in FY23. 
• Beamtree continues to manage its costs carefully through this high growth period. It remains committed to balancing continued demand-driven delivery for its products against its working capital needs.  _
_• Beamtree re-affirms its reported revenue growth target of ~35% in FY23 and moving towards being operating cash flow positive in FY23_.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (7 December 2022)

It's gone and done a '_Jake the Peg'  _on me. I had held since the PKS days and made a bit on the way up and down . Recently sold out at 30c and then it puts on an extra spurt, on no news.


----------

